# Does FreeBSD 10.3 support Intel Pentium M processor?



## Oleg P. (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi!

Does FreeBSD 10.3 support Intel Pentium M processor?

I was waiting new release of FreeBSD 10.3, because I had serious problems with core.
Please, see my previous message. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60614/

When I installed new release of FreeBSD 10.3 I've got the same problems.
`dmesg` output is

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r320090: Mon Jun 19 15:20:25 UTC 2017
    root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.20GHz (1191.04-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x6d8  Family=0x6  Model=0xd  Stepping=8
  Features=0xafe9f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x180<EST,TM2>
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 489017344 (466 MB)
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <SONY> on motherboard
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x1c> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xe0000000-0xe007ffff irq 9 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82855GME (855GME GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 128M, detected 8060k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xe0080000-0xe00fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 9 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 9 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> port 0x1860-0x187f at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe0100000-0xe01003ff at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
cbb0: <TI6420 PCI-CardBus Bridge> irq 9 at device 4.0 on pci2
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci2: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 4.2 (no driver attached)
pci2: <mass storage> at device 4.3 (no driver attached)
fxp0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) Pro/100 VE Ethernet> port 0x3000-0x303f mem 0xe0205000-0xe0205fff irq 9 at device 8.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82562ET 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:01:4a:25:1d:a8
iwi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG> mem 0xe0206000-0xe0206fff irq 9 at device 11.0 on pci2
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH4 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> port 0x1c00-0x1cff,0x18c0-0x18ff mem 0xe0100c00-0xe0100dff,0xe0100800-0xe01008ff irq 9 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: <Analog Devices AD1981B AC97 Codec>
pci0: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 31.6 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd8000-0xdbfff,0xdc000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen3.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
tsc_levels_changed: no max freq found
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA MK6006GAH BZ002A> ATA-6 device
ada0: Serial Number 35CE7083S
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 57231MB (117210240 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA UJ-822Da 1.51> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
fxp0: link state changed to DOWN
fxp0: link state changed to UP
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
```

Thank you.

p.s. Sorry for my English, I study it.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 21, 2017)

I can't help you directly, but I see in your older post you found where the error was being thrown in kern_cpu.c.
You also say that 9.3 boots fine.   Did you try and compare kern_cpu.c from 9.3 with the 10.3 version?  Maybe that could give you a hint.


----------



## Oleg P. (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi !
Thank you Wozzeck.Live.
But it's don't help me.

System is working unstable. And I've often got system crash.

And I'm trying to solve problem with core.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

Oleg P. said:


> Does FreeBSD 10.3 support Intel Pentium M processor?


It does.



> Almost all i386™-compatible processors with a floating point unit are supported. All Intel® processors beginning with the 80486 are supported, including the 80486, Pentium®, Pentium® Pro, Pentium® II, Pentium® III, Pentium® 4, and variants thereof, such as the Xeon™ and Celeron® processors. All i386™-compatible AMD processors are also supported, including the Am486®, Am5x86®, K5, AMD-K6® (and variants), AMD Athlon™ (including Athlon-MP, Athlon-XP, Athlon-4, and Athlon Thunderbird), and AMD Duron™ processors. The AMD Élan SC520 embedded processor is supported. The Transmeta Crusoe is recognized and supported, as are i386™-compatible processors from Cyrix and NexGen.


https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/hardware.html

Issues like this are rarely related to the CPU, they're usually caused by a bad or broken ACPI implementation.


----------



## Oleg P. (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi !
I've attentively read all information on site, I've read books about FreeBSD and Intel Datasheet about Pentium M.

But when I switch off ACPI, then system don't boot.
And I've got a message with fatal trap 9 and CPUID=0.

I think the problem is frequency control of Pentium M CPU.

Thanks.


----------



## Oleg P. (Jul 26, 2017)

Please, have a look on this values

```
dev.est.0.freq_settings: 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
```

Is this right?

And when system is booting I get next messages

```
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
```

Is this OK?


----------



## Oleg P. (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Wozzeck.Live!

I've checked kern.timecounter:

```
kern.timecounter.tsc_shift: 1
kern.timecounter.smp_tsc_adjust: 0
kern.timecounter.smp_tsc: 0
kern.timecounter.invariant_tsc: 0
kern.timecounter.fast_gettime: 1
kern.timecounter.tick: 1
kern.timecounter.choice: TSC(-1000) ACPI-fast(900) i8254(0) dummy(-1000000)
kern.timecounter.hardware: ACPI-fast
kern.timecounter.alloweddeviation: 5
kern.timecounter.stepwarnings: 0
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.quality: -1000
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.frequency: 1191038219
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.counter: 1240980873
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.mask: 4294967295
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.quality: 900
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.frequency: 3579545
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.counter: 16128138
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.mask: 16777215
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.quality: 0
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.frequency: 1193182
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.counter: 25342
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.mask: 65535
```

What Do You think about kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.*?

I can't launch `powerd`, because it's not run.
I've got next message:

```
powerd: error reading supported CPU frequencies: Argument list too long
```

But when I was using FreeBSD 9.2, kern.timecounter was:

```
kern.timecounter.fast_gettime: 1
kern.timecounter.tick: 1
kern.timecounter.choice: TSC(800) ACPI-fast(900) i8254(0) dummy(-1000000)
kern.timecounter.hardware: ACPI-fast
kern.timecounter.stepwarnings: 0
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.mask: 65535
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.counter: 51127
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.frequency: 1193182
kern.timecounter.tc.i8254.quality: 0
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.mask: 16777215
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.counter: 5230116
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.frequency: 3579545
kern.timecounter.tc.ACPI-fast.quality: 900
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.mask: 4294967295
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.counter: 4187231920
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.frequency: 1191039473
kern.timecounter.tc.TSC.quality: 800
kern.timecounter.tsc_shift: 1
kern.timecounter.smp_tsc_adjust: 0
kern.timecounter.smp_tsc: 0
kern.timecounter.invariant_tsc: 0
```
And system was working GOOD!


----------



## Oleg P. (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi !
I was trying to boot
FreeBSD 10.3 r.321074 and
FreeBSD 11.1 r.321309 from CD.
I've got the same problems.

Thanks.


----------



## Oleg P. (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello!
I've analysed source code and come to conclusion, that original driver
of Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology doesn't support Intel Pentium M processor.

To solve my problem I've added next lines to the /boot/device.hints

```
hint.acpi_perf.0.disabled="1"
hint.est.0.disabled="1"
```

Also I've found est driver for the Intel Pentium M processor.
Have a look at the www.daemonology.net/freebsd-est/.

Now I'm trying to fix source file for my Sony VGN-T2XRP laptop.

Thanks to All.
And very big Thanks to Colin Percival!

p.s. Sorry for my English. I study it.


----------

